# Breeding view £1,000,000,000



## AdamMC (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi everyone
Just asking YOU guys what I sound breed first sexs (0.0.0)will be listed unless I do not know it:

MALES

1.0.0 spider
1.0.0 pin strip
1.0.0 albino
1.0.0 pastel
1.0.0 normal

FEMALES 

0.1.0 reduced pattern (But pos carrying as pos locked with albino)
0.1.0 reduced pattern
0.1.0 ciny
0.1.0 pastel (pos after gen so if you think you can ID PM me your phone number)
0.1.0 pastel (pos after gen so if you think you can ID PM me your phone number)
0.1.0 normal
UNKNOWN

0.0.1 pastel (pos after gen so if you think you can ID PM me your phone number)
0.0.1 orange ghost
0.0.1 reduced pattern
0.0.1 normal


----------



## baitman (Jan 13, 2011)

i would go...

spider male to pastel female
pinstripe male to pinstripe female
albino male to poss het albino female

just for starters.............steve


----------



## AdamMC (Sep 4, 2013)

baitman said:


> i would go...
> 
> spider male to pastel female
> pinstripe male to pinstripe female
> ...


Thanks
But do not have a female pin stripe and no female het albino


----------



## baitman (Jan 13, 2011)

thats a typo, sorry ment pastel female.

pair 1 should produce spinnerblast
pair 2 should produce lemmonblast


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't breed the spider


----------



## AdamMC (Sep 4, 2013)

baitman said:


> thats a typo, sorry ment pastel female.
> 
> pair 1 should produce spinnerblast
> pair 2 should produce lemmonblast


 Cool thanks 



sharpstrain said:


> Personally I wouldn't breed the spider


Agreed but he has little head wobble
And I was told that is genetic so babys wound have little or no head wobble
This is my :no1:ST time breeding so if you know some thing that will help me tell me

PS I am after a female low to mid white pied 012+ thanks


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

The spider head wobble is genetic, the severity of it is not, so even if yours is super healthy the offspring could still have serious problems  

Other than that, have a look at what you want to produce, now and in the future then start breeding to suit your requirements


----------



## AdamMC (Sep 4, 2013)

clumsyoaf said:


> The spider head wobble is genetic, the severity of it is not, so even if yours is super healthy the offspring could still have serious problems
> 
> Other than that, have a look at what you want to produce, now and in the future then start breeding to suit your requirements


Ok thanks will not be breeding the spider then and as I said "what do YOU think I sound breed first"


----------



## Kolosomotof (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi Adam, its my first season breeding too, so would be good to keep in touch as we go to see how things are going. I only have one couple to breed this year (1.0.0 super pastel x 0.1.0 Black Bee), due to a couple of the females being slightly under their ideal weight, but am hoping for some cool results, maybe even a Black Widow (25% but I've put bets on with much worse odds than that!)...
Then I have some plans to introduce some het genes (albino/pied/genetic stripe) for next years breeding.

If I had your collection i would definitely target the albino gene and breed the male albino to the cinny and the pastel to create 100% het albinos. This will mean in the future you will be able to get the albino gene to be visible in some really cool morphs (eg. 1st season - albino x cinny = cinny 100% het albino or normal 100% het albino.
2nd season cinny 100% het albino x albino = cinny albino (25%)

I try to plan my pairs based on the offspring (obviously) but I try to avoid anything which will result in a large number of normals.

I hope this helps and I look forward to hearing about your progress.

P.S. have you got a schedule you are working on with regards to dropping temps , when to introduce etc?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I do feel i need to point out as you have titled it Breeding View £1,000,000,000 that if you are in it for money and will be breeding to get desired results ( however optimistic they are lol) you will need to seriously think what will happen to all of the 'less desirable' hatchlings. The market is flooded with Royals at the moment due to people breeding and breeding to get a desired outcome meaning loads of the 'lower' morphs are going unsold


----------



## AdamMC (Sep 4, 2013)

Kolosomotof said:


> Hi Adam, its my first season breeding too, so would be good to keep in touch as we go to see how things are going. I only have one couple to breed this year (1.0.0 super pastel x 0.1.0 Black Bee), due to a couple of the females being slightly under their ideal weight, but am hoping for some cool results, maybe even a Black Widow (25% but I've put bets on with much worse odds than that!)...
> Then I have some plans to introduce some het genes (albino/pied/genetic stripe) for next years breeding.
> 
> If I had your collection i would definitely target the albino gene and breed the male albino to the cinny and the pastel to create 100% het albinos. This will mean in the future you will be able to get the albino gene to be visible in some really cool morphs (eg. 1st season - albino x cinny = cinny 100% het albino or normal 100% het albino.
> ...


Cool will do. The pied is a must have as I said I am looking for a female to go with the male albino. No schedule can not rush nature



TEENY said:


> I do feel i need to point out as you have titled it Breeding View £1,000,000,000 that if you are in it for money and will be breeding to get desired results ( however optimistic they are lol) you will need to seriously think what will happen to all of the 'less desirable' hatchlings. The market is flooded with Royals at the moment due to people breeding and breeding to get a desired outcome meaning loads of the 'lower' morphs are going unsold


This was just a title that stood out thanks. As for the "less desirable" part is no worry to me as these all have a heart beat so the "less desirable" will be kept


----------



## slayer42 (Apr 30, 2007)

Kolosomotof said:


> Hi Adam, its my first season breeding too, so would be good to keep in touch as we go to see how things are going. I only have one couple to breed this year (1.0.0 super pastel x 0.1.0 Black Bee), due to a couple of the females being slightly under their ideal weight, but am hoping for some cool results, maybe even a Black Widow (25% but I've put bets on with much worse odds than that!)...
> Then I have some plans to introduce some het genes (albino/pied/genetic stripe) for next years breeding.
> 
> If I had your collection i would definitely target the albino gene and breed the male albino to the cinny and the pastel to create 100% het albinos. This will mean in the future you will be able to get the albino gene to be visible in some really cool morphs (eg. 1st season - albino x cinny = cinny 100% het albino or normal 100% het albino.
> ...




All very good in theory, but in practice, its highly unlikely you'd be able to raise those het females in time for the "2nd season" Maybe a yearling male would be ready to go, but females generally take a lot longer.

Frankie


----------

